# Browser Plugins Gentoo 1.4rc1

## MasterOfMagic

hallo,

ich hab auf meinem notebook noch gentoo 1.2 installiert und überlege ein upgrade auf 1.4rc1. dazu hätte ich nun ein paar fragen. die upgrade dokumentation habe ich schon durchgelesen.

ich verwende bei mir als browser mozilla 1.1 und konqueror (KDE 3.0.4). nun hab ich im forum hier schon gelesen, dass es mit den "closed source" plugins aufgrund des compilers probleme geben soll. dies ist auch der hauptgrund, warum ich mein system bisher noch nicht upgraden wollte.

daher meine frage, hat schon jemand erfahrung mit java (1.4 sun) bzw. realplayer, acrobat reader und flash plugin?

gibt es ebuilds bzw. anleitungen, wie man am einfachsten die obengenannten plugins einsetzen kann?

gibt es für quicktime auch funktionierende plugins?

wie sieht es eigentlich mit den kommerziellen plugins von codeweavers aus, sind die schon auf gcc 3.2 umgestellt?

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## morck

moin!

Also für Java gibt es hier im Forum genug Anleitungen und die neuste Flash-version sowie die Crossover-Plugins laufen bei mir auch wunderbar ....

zu dem realplayer, oder dem acrobat reader  kann ich dir allerdings nix sagen.

Allerdings funktionierten die plugins bei mir mit Mozilla 1.1 alle nicht. Deshalb bin ich jetzt erstmal wieder auf 1.0.1 umgestiegen und bastel gerade an einem ebuild für 1.2b.

Gruß,

Morck

----------

## Henning

Hallo,

der acrobat reader ist auch kein Problem. Nur den flash plugin habe ich mit Kde 3.0.3 nicht ans laufen gebracht. KDE 3.0.4 habe ich noch nicht getestet.

----------

## sOuLjA

welche java version reicht eigentlich aus, die 1.3.1 oder doch besser 1.4? und von wem sollte man es nehmen IBM oder sun?

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

vgl. hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=19263

Bei den JDK's ist es eigentlich egal. Die neueste Version bekommst Du allerdings immer von Sun.

Ich würd auf jeden fall die 1.4.1 nehemen.

Dim

----------

## sOuLjA

warum gibts denn immernoch kein ebuild im portagetree für die version 1.4, sondern immernoch die alte 1.3.1?

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

als Abhängigkeit von Mozilla ist Blackdown Java eingetragen, da es frei und ohne Probleme downloadbar ist. Blackdown Java gibt es aber momentan nur in der Version 1.3.1.

Mach einen emerge -s jdk und Du wirst die aktuellen von IBM und Sun finden. Die musst Du allerdings selbst runterladen und ins /usr/portage/distfiles Verzeichniss kopieren.

Wenn Du mozilla ohne Blackdown Java willst, dann musst Du zuerst alle Abhängigkeiten einzel emerge (bis auf Blckdown Java) und dann ein emerge --nodeps mozilla fertig. (Oder das ebuild ändern)

DimLast edited by Dimitri on Tue Oct 29, 2002 7:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sOuLjA

oh stimmt die 1.4 von sun ist auch dabei, habs bisher noch nie gesehen  :Smile: 

----------

## sOuLjA

mal ne andere frage, in der anleitung von opera steht das man das java plugin bis zur version 6.03 noch so installiert indem man den link setzt "ln -s /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.1.01/jre/plugin/i386/ns4 /opt/netscpae/plugins" , habs genauso gemacht, halt auf meine ordner angepasst aber in opera wird einfach nichts unter plugins erkannt, weiss da jemand Rat?

----------

